# 58 inch TV too small??



## AceHBK (Oct 15, 2008)

This is for all the audio/video fanatics

When is big not big enough?  I have a 50 in Pioneer elite plasma which I have had for a year and a half.
I am now looking at getting another big screen plasma.  
I found a sweet deal on a 58 in panasonic plasma BUT now I am considering a 60in since the 60 is bigger (hey 2 inches is a lot...pull out a ruler)  

I feel like my 50 is too small now and I need something bigger.  Im now scared that if I get the 58 I will have buyers remorse b/c it is not a 60 inch.  Then I am scared that I wont be happy and then will want a 65 inch.

Anyone here go thru this?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2008)

Ace, get your wife, sit her down comfortably and talk it over with her and convince her... (hey she married you didn't she?) Then check your credit rating, go to the bank and take out a loan... prepare to go into debt...
tear out a wall where you want your next BIG TV to go and get ... THIS. 


Big enough for you fella?


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 15, 2008)

lol!!

Now that is the size I am looking for!
Thank goodness I am single because I know good and well I wouldnt be able to get anything.


----------



## Twin Fist (Oct 16, 2008)

I want that..............


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok I decided to go with a 60 inch.  I found one at open box at best buy for 60% off the regular price.

I think I have a addiction to electronics.
I want evey new thing that comes out.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Ok I decided to go with a 60 inch.  I found one at open box at best buy for 60% off the regular price.
> 
> I think I have a addiction to electronics.
> I want evey new thing that comes out.


60% off is a RARE deal and a darn good one. Yeah, a 60 incher will do until they come out with the 72's


----------



## swiftpete (Oct 19, 2008)

If I were you I'd forget tvs and look at getting a projector. For a lot less money you can have a much bigger picture and if you get a decent one then the picture can be fantastic, just as good as decent tv but much bigger. I've got a 47 inch tv in the lounge for normal tv and a 110 inch screen in my gaming room for games and films. You'll need a seperate sound system but there's no point having a big tv/screen without surround anyway. 

60 inch is not bad but is still fairly small if you want a cinema experience. When you get over 100inches the experience is much much better.

For some advice go to 
www.avforums.com and lurk about in the projector forum.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a 50" screen tv that I am happy with, however, I know someone with a projector and has a mini tv theater in their house and that's pretty nice too.  There is always something new on the horizon.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 21, 2008)

We watch all the fights on a 63 inch(I think that is right) at a friends. It is practically a wall! I cant imagine a 72 incher


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 21, 2008)

Funny thing was that I was talking to someone else who has a 50 inch and they said that to them now it seems small.  
I have narrowed it down to a either a 58 inch plasma Panasonic Viera and a 60inch plasma Pioneer Kuro.  

I have looked at projectors but they don't serve well as something for everyday use.  They seem best for movies and you need a room that can get completly dark.  Do you even the same definition and clarity that you get with a plasma or LCD?

TKO - I looked at some 63 inches and they look so awesome but the price is just way too high.


----------



## swiftpete (Oct 25, 2008)

You can certainly have the same clarity with a projector as a tv. Most people's perception of projectors are the ones they see in bars. They always look rubbish and blurred, a properly set up home cinema pj can look pin sharp. 

They are better in a dark room though, it doesn't have to be pitch black but darker is better. That's not too tough though, just get some blackout blinds or curtains. I used a projector as a day to day tv for 2 years with no problems. You can still use one with the light on, its just direct sunlight that doesnt do it any favours. But direct sunlight doesnt do a regular tv any favours either.

I wasn't convinced by them til i saw one in action at my mates house. After seeing one set up, I bought one, my sister and brother bought one each and now two of my friends have them too. 
You really need to see them in action to be convinced but a lot of shops do demos so why don't you go along and see one in action?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 28, 2008)

swiftpete said:


> If I were you I'd forget tvs and look at getting a projector. For a lot less money you can have a much bigger picture and if you get a decent one then the picture can be fantastic, just as good as decent tv but much bigger. I've got a 47 inch tv in the lounge for normal tv and a 110 inch screen in my gaming room for games and films. You'll need a seperate sound system but there's no point having a big tv/screen without surround anyway.
> 
> 60 inch is not bad but is still fairly small if you want a cinema experience. When you get over 100inches the experience is much much better.
> 
> ...



Projectors will never give you as high of contrast ratio as a tv, and to get even close you need to have the room really dark.   The blackest they can get is the white scree you project onto, which is entirely dependent on your lighting.

Projectors are nice, but they will never replace tv's.

All that said, I just replaced a 32" CRT with a 32" LCD, and that is plenty big for me, but I don't watch a lot of tv...


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 28, 2008)

A good friend of mine has a projector and he loves it.  I haven't seen ay projectors in action but I just never thought of them as being in equal comparison in terms of quality when compared to plasmas or LCD's.   I will have to check some in action sometime soon.

I ended up getting a 58 inch Panasonic.  I like it and I must say it is very noticibly bigger than my 50inch Pioneer Elite plasma that I have.  Funny thing is that now (which I knew would happen) I want a 65....lol  I guess that is the man in me that always wants bigger.  This will be the last TV I purchase in a long time.


----------

